# Excisional Biopsy Jugular Vein



## dpumford (May 16, 2012)

I have been unsuccessful in finding a code that will work for a Excisional Biopsy of left juglar chain lymph node. 

A transverse incision was done 3 cm below the angle of the jaw. The external jugular was divided between ligature and the lymph nodes were dissected.  Part of the mass was sent for frozen section.  .

Facisa was  approximated using 2-0 vicryl, subcutaneous tissure using 3-0 vicryle and skin using subcuticular 4-0 vicryle.  

I was looking at 21555 but this is not soft tissue bx..then looking at 38510??

Any advice would be welcomed!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## syllingk (May 16, 2012)

I would ask your doctor if they consider it deep or superficial. If it is deep maybe a 38542 or the 38510 you mentioned if not then 38500 for superficial.


----------

